# When is longcoat fully grown out?



## Macho_Tuco (May 31, 2007)

We were told that Macho was a longcoat, and he is much fuzzier than a smoothcoat, but he doesn't have a fluffy poofy tail or ear fringe. He's 7 months old - should he have that fringe by now or is this as long as his hair is going to get???

:daisy:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

This was Ella at 7 months old.....









Ella hadn't much really at all but it is comming through now and she is 15 months old now.

Unlike kasper who had twice as much wen he was 10 weeks.

So I am saying some dogs just take a little longer to get theres through and can take up to three years to get there full coat (Ella's is changing again) I can see now there coats will be completely different when fully grown Kasper having a very thick coat.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Hmmm I was told some dont grow a strong coat till they are nearly 2 years but then my Dede had a fab coat at 7 months.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Boop was about like Ella at that age - beginning to show feathers on her front legs, ear hair, and beginning a plumy tail. I forget when, but her panties just appeared overnight. She's shedding now, so I don't know what to expect next.


----------



## Macho_Tuco (May 31, 2007)

Ahhh, thanks y'all!  I really don't expect him to get a very full coat or huge plumey tail, but I was curious if there was still time for that to come in.



Chigang said:


> Hmmm I was told some dont grow a strong coat till they are nearly 2 years but then my Dede had a fab coat at 7 months.


Your Dede is how I expected Macho to look, but (as you can see by my Avi) he could still pass for a smoothcoat! I don't mind because I love smoothcoats, but my girls wanted a bit more fluff.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

a long coats full mature adult lenght is NOT reached untill 3 years of age.
while many longhaired chis coats seem to come in quicker then not grow much after 2yrs of age, their true coat is long in acheivement


----------



## Macho_Tuco (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the great info, y'all!  



Pauline Leland said:


> I forget when, but her panties just appeared overnight.


P.S. What are "panties" in regard to coat???


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

the long hair on the back legs


----------



## Alee3 (Apr 6, 2007)

Neeko has fluffy ears and a plumey tail, but its not really long. He looks like Ella. Recently though his pants (is that what you say) just grew so long! I wish he would stay like this forever lol! I love the way his coat is now for some reason


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sully didnt get her full coat til she was 3 years old!


----------



## Macho_Tuco (May 31, 2007)

I emailed Macho's breeder to ask a question about another puppy they had and she asked to see pictures of Macho Tuco "all grown up"  So I sent her a couple of pics I took last week and she wrote back, _"Oh, I'm so sorry! I know you were looking for a longcoat and we really thought he *was* a longcoat!"_

#1 - Shouldn't the breeder know for sure whether or not a puppy is a smoothcoat or a longcoat???

#2 - If his coat may take 3 years to grow out, how does she know he's NOT a longcoat? He's not even 8 months old yet. I mean, maybe his coat just hasn't filled in yet ..... 

I was thoroughly confused by her apology.


----------



## Alee3 (Apr 6, 2007)

Does he have any fringe on his ears or tail? The picture you have of him is soooo cute but i can't really see his ears lol. When Neeko was 8 weeks he already had fringe on his ears and tail although the rest of his coat was pretty short.

I thought that you could tell if a puppy was short or long also. It does seem like something an experienced breeder would be able to know, but I'm not positive. I bet someone else on the forum will be more helpful.

He is really adorable either way and I love his name!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

the puppy could easily just be a shorter long coat, but yes the breeder would/SHOULD know (even if the pup has a "medium" coat (not as thick long hair or a thick shorthair)) by the time the pup is 6 weeks its pretty easy to tell.

you say hes not even 8months yet.
between the ages of 5 and 8 months longhaires can "blow" coat, they loose the puppy fluff and look like shortcoats with some longer hair on the ears and legs...

if you can post some pictures of him i could probably tell you fairly easy...

if he has even some light feathering hes a longcoat, the extent of the coat will not be known untill about 3 yrs,
Dodger is just 2 years old and his mane is finally realy starting to fill in some.










this is dodger at 6 months, you can see hes fairly sparce on his feather.

this was my dodger at 7 months








you can see hes got some feather on his ears and tail









this one is more reacent, you can see his mane is starting to fill in now, hes 2 yrs old.


----------



## Macho_Tuco (May 31, 2007)

foxywench said:


> the puppy could easily just be a shorter long coat, but yes the breeder would/SHOULD know (even if the pup has a "medium" coat (not as thick long hair or a thick shorthair)) by the time the pup is 6 weeks its pretty easy to tell.
> 
> if you can post some pictures of him i could probably tell you fairly easy...


Here are some pics of Macho as a baby and at 7 months.....

*Macho at 4 weeks:*











*Macho at 5 weeks:*




















*Macho at 7 months:*











What do you think?????


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i think give it some more time, looks like hes gonna have a nice coat, he wont be overly "fluffy" but i think hes going to grow in a nice mane and "trimmings" (ears, tail, legs) 
he is DEFINATLY long haired...lol, i think hes just at that age  hes UBER cute!


----------



## Alee3 (Apr 6, 2007)

WOW he is adorable!!!! he is so fluffy too and his coat is so shiny!


----------



## Macho_Tuco (May 31, 2007)

Awwwww, thanks y'all! :cloud9:

Of course *I* think he's the *cutest dog that ever lived* :love7: but it's nice to hear it from other Chi lovers....  

*Alee*, yknow why his coat is so shiny? Because we pet him so much that the oils from our fingers get deposited on his coat! His fur actually gets slicked down pretty fast from all the loving and petting so we have to bathe him often. :laughing8:



Thanks again for all the great advice! :thumbup:
~


----------



## Alee3 (Apr 6, 2007)

sorry I missed this post! I wish Neeko's coat became more shiny when we pet him. I cuddle him all day and no shine! lol! ur lucky!


----------



## DB-N-Whiskey (Nov 7, 2006)

Whiskey is almost 10 months old, and he's got his long coat, or mostly does anyway. He has his "pants", long fringe behind his ears, a little on the backs of his front legs, which is getting longer every day it seems. His coat is REALLY soft and silky though...this won't change as he gets older and his coat gets thicker, will it?? I'm sure hoping not...


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

dodgers 2 now and just as soft as ever!


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Pebs is a weird one as both her parents were long coats and all her brothers and sisters were fluff balls but she is smooth. She has a fairly thick coat and longer bits at the back (panties?  ) but i think she will stay smooth. But if it takes 3 years then its a possibility that she would get longer.....awww.


----------



## DB-N-Whiskey (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I forgot, Whiskey also has a long, feathery tail. People tease me and say it looks like a fan or something. I had an inkling from the time he was 3 weeks old that he was going to be a long coat, next to two of his siblings that turned out short haired his fur just looked rougher, not longer or anything, just a little different. And now he's got a nice, full, long coat, that I just love! He's sssooo soft! And I'm glad to hear he'll stay that way.


----------

